#  Alternativmedizin >  Alternativmedizin kritisch betrachtet >   rechter unterbauch tut weh  was tun? >

## PechVogel1

hallo ich bin 17jahre alt und habe sehr angst vor ärzten doch mein problem ist ich habe am rechten unterbauch sehr starke schmerzen die sind beim laufen extremer als beim liegen fieber habe ich auch 38,3 unterm arm. wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr mir schreiben könnt was das sein könnte und was ich tun soll

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Hallo PechVogel, 
leider wirst du wohl nicht rum kommen zum Arzt zu gehen, es gibt Verschiedene möglichkeiten
1) Ovarialzysten ( Eierstocks Zysten)
2) Appendizitis ( Blinddarmentzündung)
3) Adnexitis (Eierstocksentzündung)
und so weiter.
Bei uns Frauen ist es immer schwer zu sagen was es lwetzten endes genau ist.
Es sollte durch eine Ultraschall Untersuchung abgekärt werden. 
Viel glück und schieb es nicht zu lang hinaus, denn Fieber spricht in der regel für einen Entzündlichen Prozess 
Alles Gute 
Lg Zaubersonne

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Hallo PechVogel, 
wie gehts dir heute? Hast du mal einen Arzt aufgesucht?
Ganz Lieben Gruß zaubersonne

----------

